# Mix and Match Sram Components?



## Slimbrown (May 5, 2007)

Hello All,

I am getting back in cycling after a decade away from the sport. Since I have always ridden with down tube shifters, I am ready to make the switch. I am partial to Sram Force for the clean look and good reviews. However, my impression of the crankset is that it will wear down very quickly.
I would like to get a black carbon compact crank at a sensible price. This means FSA or Leopard Cycles crank with ISIS bottom bracket.









Any suggestions? 

Thank you.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

If I were to do it again (I bought SRAM Force when it first came out), I'd get SRAM Red shifters for the trim, a non-SRAM crank and mostly Rival parts. You'd get a very light mix, the rival parts look great (only the crank and levers look slightly more cheap) and save a LOT of money. 

Check out GVH pricing:

Front Derailleur SRAM Rival 
Rear Derailleur SRAM Rival 
Shifter SRAM Red 
Brake Calipers SRAM Rival 
Crankset Delete
Bottom Bracket Delete
Cassette SRAM OG-1070 11-26 
Chain SRAM 1090 R 
Total $641.00

(lighter thank Dura Ace by my math)

Leopard carbon crank is $165 at BikeTiresDirect


----------

